# Adderall XR (Reducing Amount of Beads in Capsule)



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Is there an accurate way to go about reducing the amount of beads inside an Adderall XR capsule. I was prescribed 20mg XR and from what I understand the different colored beads contain the different amphetamine salts.

In short, I want to basically take 10mg XR instead of 20mg but my psych was adamant about prescribing the 20. I don't want to simply take out half of the beads and risk getting 75-80% L-Amphetamine and only 20% D-Amphetamine. Is there an easier method than simply taking and counting every little bead by hand and equally reducing each color? Is there an exact total number of beads per capsule? 

Thanks in advance and have a good day.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Why don't you just try IR?


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

He's only open to prescribing XR right now


----------



## Nagoshi (Sep 10, 2011)

In adderall spansules, the minority color is the IR formula, and the majority color is the XR formula. So try to split the white into 2 groups and the orange into 2 groups?

EDIT: It is also possible that the colors are in equal proportion, in which case each pellet is still the same, just that one color is IR and the other is designed to be released 4 hours later.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

As far as I know from my ADD doc and studies is that every bead has every ingredient in it, L-amph, D-amph, IR and XR formulas. Simply dump out half the beads to achieve the dosage that you want. If you don't believe me, ask a doctor or phone Shire up themselves.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

or a pharmacist would be able to tell you if all the beads are the same or not.


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

wow what I would do to get prescribed adderall. Though the way things are going, I highly doubt I will ever try them. My docs just feel like I dont need medication at this point. Though I highly disagree


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

> mixed amphetamine salt, otherwise known as _Adderall_ XR contains 50% short-acting beads, 50% long-acting beads.


http://www.medscape.org/viewarticle/547415_10

So basically (if I'm understanding this correctly) if you were to dump the beads out of the capsule and take only some, then you may be getting a less balanced amount of extended release vs quick release components compared to if you were to take the capsule whole. 
However I'm not sure about the d vs l isomers but I assume the composition is within the beads so that wouldn't change.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the help.

However, I do have another question. In a previous thread, I stated that I am also on Tramadol (as well as clonazepam). I understand that Tramadol and amphetamine have some possible interactions, either with the risk of seizures or serotonin syndrome. I have been on Tramadol 200mg a day for the past 2 weeks.

I talked to my doctor about this and he said that the risk of serotonin syndrome is completely overblown and while it is something people should concern themselves with and be well-informed about, in my case, it wouldn't be a problem.

*However, having the anxiety I do, I still tend to worry about it, and the risk of seizures due to the serotonin releasing action and norepinephrine reuptake of Tramadol. My last dose of Tramadol was at 50mg at 7AM this morning (Saturday). Would it be okay to take my first dosage of Adderall XR (Since I stopped for about a month), tomorrow (Sunday) around the same time and avoid the chances of any interaction between the two meds?* *Would that be enough time to avoid the risks?*

Thanks for the help and have a great day.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone know?


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

dissolve the whole thing in a small amount of water and measure out half the water. The amphetamine will absorb equally throughout.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for your reply but my new question is sort of geared towards how long I should wait to take the Adderall, after taking the tramadol, so that I could avoid any possibly adverse effects from the norepinephrine reuptake from the tramadol (as well as the serotonin releasing action) could be avoided. Also, is this even a rational thing to be worried about and is there even a danger in the first place? My psychiatrist says no, but I have some doubts.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

I think it's been a long enough time to have waited to 'bump' this thread, because I would really like to have some sort of answer to my previous post by anyone well-versed in pharmacology. Again, I asked my psychiatrist and he said that "there shouldn't be anything to worry about"

Basically how long should I wait after stopping a tramadol 100mg dose to take my Adderall XR 10 mg dose. Should I wait hours? Should I stop tramadol completely and wait several days? I would have to take Adderall XR in the morning and if it is okay to take both medications at the same time, would I only wait several hours to take the tramadol again? What should be an appropriate length of time to wait to avoid any of the possible serotonin releasing/norepinephrine reuptake inhibition interaction?

When I check on the Medscape interaction database, this is what I get:



> 1. Dextro and tramadol both increase serotonin levels. Potential for interaction, monitor.
> 
> 2. Tramadol decreases and Dextro increases sedation. (I'm not worried about this since I am also taking Clonazepam. I have taken Clonazepam with adderall xr together and experience no problems.)
> 
> 3. Dextro increases effects of tramadol by unspecified interaction mechanism. Minor or non-significant interaction


Drugs.com gives the following interaction...



> 1. MONITOR CLOSELY: The risk of seizures may be increased during coadministration of tramadol with any substance that can reduce the seizure threshold, such as selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRI antidepressants or anorectics), monoamine oxidase inhibitors, neuroleptic agents, central nervous system stimulants, opioids, tricyclic antidepressants, other tricyclic compounds (e.g., cyclobenzaprine, phenothiazines), carbapenems, cholinergic agents, fluoroquinolones, interferons, chloroquine, mefloquine, lindane, and theophylline. These agents are often individually epileptogenic and may have additive effects when combined. Many of these agents also exhibit CNS- and/or respiratory-depressant effects, which may be enhanced during their concomitant use with tramadol.
> 
> MANAGEMENT: Caution is advised if tramadol is administered with any substance that can reduce the seizure threshold, particularly in the elderly and in patients with epilepsy, a history of seizures, or other risk factors for seizures (e.g., head trauma, brain tumor, metabolic disorders, alcohol and drug withdrawal, CNS infections).


Since I am also on Clonzepam 3mg daily, wouldn't this not be a problem?

Other websites list no interactions between tramadol and adderall xr.

Since Tramadol inhibits the reuptake of norepinephrine like an antidepressant, wouldn't it take days of tapering down the dose, for it to reach a normal level again and avoid any complications?

Again, all of these questions henge on the assumption that it is *not okay* to take both tramadol and adderall xr together. Which could be totally incorrect. If it *is okay*, could anyone explain if it is?

I've been searching and searching just to be on the safe side and my health care provider gave me an "It's okay" answer, however, it wasn't thorough enough to explain why it was okay to puts my thoughts at ease.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sorry, but, I have to bump this topic, as I still need help regarding the adderall and tramadol issue.

I need help understanding how safe the combination of medications is, because I need one for ADHD and the other for chronic pain. I also take the clonazepam for social anxiety. My psychiatrist doesn't seem to have an issue and neither did my pain management doctor, but something just doesn't seem right when I read about the possible interactions online.

Would spreading out the doses of Adderall and tramadol help reduces any adverse affects? Should I adjust the amounts of either medications I am taking per day or at once? (Adderall-10mg once or twice a day/ Tramadol- 50mg 4 times a day). Or should the two medications be avoided all together? The issue is that they both affect norepinephrine and serotonin.

In addition, I would also like to update that *I am now on* *Adderall Instant Release 10mg*, no longer am I on Adderall XR.

Thanks, and I would really appreciate some guidance from some of the more intelligent members on here.


----------



## Paramedic (Dec 29, 2012)

*Suggestion for Splitting Adderall XR Beads into multiple doses*

Physicians are typically more willing to prescribe Adderall XR (after finding that the patient either did not respond to non-narcotic Strattera or that Strattera caused untoward side effects, such as low self worth, etc.) is because the XR preparation can not be smoked, due to the time release coating.

I would not recommend dissolving Adderall or ANY other medication in water prior to ingestion, unless your intent is to allow the water to evaporate and thus be left with a glass of immediate release amphetamine powder.

If you are really insistent on doing this, crush the beads with the spoon until they are a fine powder, mix well, then divide the powder into two separate piles and sprinkle it into applesauce. Crushing the beads crushes the time released coating and the result is no longer time released.

Those who have manipulated their physician into prescribing the medication, hoping for a "legal" methamphetamine replacement will be disappointed, however because the crushed coating from the XR beads will thwart any attempt to burn the product.

As a paramedic, I believe I have seen it all. Of course you are welcome to try this the hard way.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I tried Effexor and Adderall together i wouldn't recommend it. It the stuff vericoses veins are made of yummy.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

If it helps, I've taken up to 18 50mg tramadol in a day along with my antidepressant. I think the seizure threshold varies from person to person.

Does anyone remember the old, oblong-shaped tramadol? I swear those were so much more potent and serotonergic than the round ones. Coming off the older tramadol was a mind-fk and seriously depressive. I don't seem to have that problem with the new ones. I can't even find the old ones anymore. I wonder if they even make em anymore.

I didn't know people actually smoked adderal. That seems crazy. Frankly, I don't understsnd the craze about amphetamines. That's the last thing I would want to take for anxiety.


----------

